# Idle hands



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

No chores to take care of, and my second day off in a row! Sounds like a good enough reason to creare a little havoc before going to a couple local antique shops looking for estate pipes! 
9505510403599184410755
9500110403599184410769

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Rut-roh.
Somebodies better take cover!!!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Get em @Dran!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Hahaha. You've been up to a lot lately.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

He needs to make room in his humidor.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Nah, fogs are safe this go round ... I broke one cease fire earlier this week, even though he literally asked me to sent them.... Granted, im pretty sure he was pulling my chain.... But he asked! These are for a coupke noobs I've had my eye on. 4 antique stores... 1 pair of meerschaum pipes in one, a long clay tavern pipe, that looked like it was from the opium era, and about a dozen old empty baccy tins.... Waste of time.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Dran said:


> Nah, fogs are safe this go round ... I broke one cease fire earlier this week, even though he literally asked me to sent them.... Granted, im pretty sure he was pulling my chain.... But he asked! These are for a coupke noobs I've had my eye on. 4 antique stores... 1 pair of meerschaum pipes in one, a long clay tavern pipe, that looked like it was from the opium era, and about a dozen old empty baccy tins.... Waste of time.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Would any opiates be released upon relighting that clay pipe?

That could be an interesting pipe to have someone take the "green hit" off of....


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

It was unused, still in the box. Was neat looking, but I'd never smoke it, so it wasnt worth buying.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

How do these clay pipes smoke compared to briar and cobs?


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Dran said:


> No chores to take care of, and my second day off in a row! Sounds like a good enough reason to creare a little havoc before going to a couple local antique shops looking for estate pipes!
> 9505510403599184410755
> 9500110403599184410769
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I wonder how many guys you got watching their radar and bracing for incoming?

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Ren Huggins said:


> I wonder how many guys you got watching their radar and bracing for incoming?
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


Do you have Informed Delivery turned on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Rabidawise said:


> Do you have Informed Delivery turned on?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know this ol noob is safe from the hands of @Dran so my active radar is off.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Rabidawise said:


> Do you have Informed Delivery turned on?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, love that feature.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

What is "informed Delivery"?


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

@zcziggy.... Your new best friend around here!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

zcziggy said:


> What is "informed Delivery"?


Detailed tracking so you can see the bomb coming and batten down the hatches.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

zcziggy said:


> What is "informed Delivery"?


Sign up for usps.. it has a part that will inform you of every package and piece of mail coming to your house..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

D-Day for a couple noobs! 

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Dran said:


> D-Day for a couple noobs!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Tommorow....


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

UBC03 said:


> Sign up for usps.. it has a part that will inform you of every package and piece of mail coming to your house..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


.....but that takes away the surprise of receiving the unexpected.....:vs_OMG:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

zcziggy said:


> .....but that takes away the surprise of receiving the unexpected.....:vs_OMG:


But it gives you anxiety knowing it's inbound....


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Scap said:


> But it gives you anxiety knowing it's inbound....


....going to the pharmacy to refill my xanax prescription....:smile2:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

zcziggy said:


> ....going to the pharmacy to refill my xanax prescription....:smile2:


Better eat a couple when you wake up tomorrow. :grin2:


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

....better start closing down the hatches and get the wife and dog to a secure site :smile2:


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

The second one says delivered today in Pompano Beach Florida at 6:12 pm. I have no idea who that is. The first one says Atlanta Georgia.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

msmith1986 said:


> The second one says delivered today in Pompano Beach Florida at 6:12 pm. I have no idea who that is. The first one says Atlanta Georgia.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I think Ziggy got zapped with today's mail.
The only member I know of in GA is neither a noob nor a pipe smoker...


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I think he will be as surprised as you.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Normally mail guy is here around noon... I must have missed his delivery yesterday because here is what I found this morning in the mailbox. BACCY!!!!! Thanks @Dran I really appreciate it. Way to expand my horizon man!!!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

If you see a blend in there you gifted me, I hope you're not offended, I gave them an honest 2-3 bowls, stretched out over a couple months, they just weren't for me. I figured it better to pass them on to someone else to try than to leave em on my shelf to turn to dust!! Anyhow, better late to the party than never! Welcome to PUFF @zcziggy!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Dran said:


> If you see a blend in there you gifted me, I hope you're not offended, I gave them an honest 2-3 bowls, stretched out over a couple months, they just weren't for me. I figured it better to pass them on to someone else to try than to leave em on my shelf to turn to dust!! Anyhow, better late to the party than never! Welcome to PUFF @zcziggy!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with that if you think somebody can enjoy it. Thanks for the belated welcoming


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Looks someone got hit with a baccy bomb! Looks like those are idle hands of a dangerous man!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Ren Huggins said:


> Looks someone got hit with a baccy bomb! Looks like those are idle hands of a dangerous man!
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


my chacom will be busy for a while :smile2:


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Ren Huggins said:


> I know this ol noob is safe from the hands of @Dran so my active radar is off.
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


Impact #2, and I can tell that I haven't been dealing enough damage, when a noob feels safe enough to say this!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Dran said:


> Impact #2, and I can tell that I haven't been dealing enough damage, when a noob feels safe enough to say this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOOM! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Dran said:


> Impact #2, and I can tell that I haven't been dealing enough damage, when a noob feels safe enough to say this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok ok... You got me! @Dran I don't know how you did it, but you did! You my friend got me gooood!

Do I post the rest of the damage here or in the bomb thread?








Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Ren Huggins said:


> Ok ok... You got me! @Dran I don't know how you did it, but you did! You my friend got me gooood!
> 
> Do I post the rest of the damage here or in the bomb thread?
> View attachment 252394
> ...


No matter to me brother, wherever you feel!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

I'm so turned around by this hit laid on me that i forgot I was already in the bomb section...
I am still baffled how! 
Joe you are the man and have taught me a valuable lesson on leaving my defense systems up with the bombing going on around here!!!









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

It made me laugh when you posted that you were safe!! Enjoy them brother!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

:grin2:


----------

